# Voltímetro leds con LM3914 con tensión inferior mayor de 0 V.



## Xerry (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola. Ante todo me presento ya que es mi primera "incursión" en el foro.

        Ha sido para mí un placer encontrar este foro en el que hay tanta información interesante. La verdad es que siempre estuve "trasteando" con la electrónica (desde los 14 años), pero aunque soy Ingeniero Técnico Industrial mi especialidad es la alta tensión (muy, muy alta), pero me ha picado de nuevo el gusanillo y vuelvo a retomar mi afición por los mV y mA... 

        Y ahora, a perguntar: quiero hacer un voltímetro de leds con un LM3914 y buscando en el foro y leyendo la hoja de características me queda claro casi todo, salvo porque no me queda claro cómo hacer para que la tensión mínima inferior sea mayor que cero.

        Concretamente necesito un voltímetro de 7,4V a 8,4V (pasos de 0,1V) aunque también me vale con pasos de 0,2V aunque la inferior sea 6,4 V (usaré sólo los leds que me convengan).

        Sólo he encontrado un circuito en la página 10: http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/LM3914.PDF pero no entiendo su funcionamiento. Además, ¿no habría una forma de no depender de una fuente regulada para ajustar la tensión del led 5 como dice en la nota de esa misma página?.

        Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 13, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección.

En cuanto a voltímetros, podés encontrás más de un esquema por el foro, incluyendo algunos digitales. Dale una oportunidad al buscador ;-)


Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola para medir la tensión en el rango que mencionás (7.4[V] a 8.4[V]) debés primero setear el máximo de escala a 8.4[V], esto lo hacés con una resistencia de unos 5700[ohm] aprox (un preset de 10k sería lo apropiado) en el lugar de R2 en el esquema del datasheet (R1=1Kohm). 
Luego para levantar el mínimo de escala debés colocar un divisor de tensión en la pata 4 (Ref Low) del IC, colocás un preset de 10k con un extremo en la alimentación, el otro extremo a masa y el punto medio al pin 4, regulás hasta que en dicho pin midas 7.4[V] y ahí tenés lista tu escala.

Saludos


----------



## Xerry (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola.

   Cacho, sí busqué. En realidad me registré pero estuve dos días antes buscando y encontré voltímetros digitales y analógicos, incluso con este IC, pero no había ninguna respuesta de cómo ajustar el voltaje mínimo a más de 0V. Al menos no lo encontré. Pero lo comprendo, muchas veces se pregunta sin buscar primero. Sólo quisiera evitar dar una mala imágen desde el principio.

    Mnicolau: muchísimas gracias. Has hecho el cálculo incluso de las resistencias. Gracias. Entonces, si no lo he entendido mal, ¿te refieres a esto que pongo como imágen?.

    Un saludo a todos.


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola, de nada...
2 Cosas, primero la R2 de 5700 es [ohm] y no [Kohm], ojo con eso. Y te conviene poner ahí en su lugar una resistencia variable de 10[Kohm] como para calibrar mejor.
Segundo, el preset de 10[Kohm] para regular el inicio de escala no está conectado como te comenté antes, pero puede funcionar igual, lo único que tenés que tener en cuenta con esta conexión que hiciste es que, si modificás el alcance final, también se te va a modificar el inicio de escala. Lo demás está OK.

Saludos


----------



## Xerry (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, mnicolau.

   1º Cierto, me confindí al poner la unidad de R2.

   2º Creo entender lo que me indicas: será mejor poner el preset de inicio de escala conectado al punto medio del divisor que forman R1 y R2, y no a los extremos (para tomar 1,25 V regulados).

      Muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola, el problema que vas a tener ahora con el preset es que el máximo va a ser 1.25[V] con lo cual el divisor de tensión que estás haciendo con el preset, nunca va a llegar a los 7.4[V] que necesitás establecer en el pin 4. Te dejo la imagen de cómo iría armado el circuito, RV1 setea el principio de escala y RV2 el alcance.

Saludos


----------



## Xerry (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola.

   Mnicolau, perdón por la tardanza en responder, pero como no llegaba a entender el porqué de las cosas y para no volverte loco, decidí hacerme con el PROTEUS (ya que he leído por aquí muy buenas críticas), instalarlo, aprender un poco y simular el circuito. Bueno, pues ya lo he hecho.

   Bién, pues me doy cuenta que no expliqué: el circuito es para controlar la tensión de una batería en pleno funcionamiento de manera totalmente autónoma y en un helicóptero de modelismo. Por tanto es necesario:

   - Que el CI se alimente directamente de la batería a controlar.
   - Que el tamaño sea el mínimo posible.

   Por tanto lo he diseñado tomando la tensión mínima (fijada en 6,2 V) con el divisor conectado a su vez al divisor que nos da los 8,2V (lo modifiqué) de máxima, y con sólo los últimos 5 leds, para controlar tensiones de 8.2V, 8.0V, 7.8V, 7.6V y 7.4V.

   Hasta aquí bién, pero ahora viene el problema:

  1º: La corriente que pasa por los leds es superior a la esperada, supongo que por quedar, en realidad, resistencias en paralelo a le entrada de la patilla 7 pero modificando sus valores se arregla, ¿verdad?.

  2º: Esto es lo más raro, no sé si por error en la simulación, aunque haga el circuito tal como lo da la hoja de características del CI con 10 leds y tensión inferior 0V (lo hice para probarlo por saber si era problema de la configuración mía) LAS CORRIENTES POR LOS LEDS SON DE UNOS 5mA MÁS EN UNOS QUE OTROS ALTERNATIVAMENTE... ¿¿¿¿¿???????.

    Es decir, el primer led lleva 15mA, el segundo 20mA, el tercero otra vez 15mA, el cuarto 20mA, y así sucesivamente.

   Bueno, vaya ladrillo que he metido. Espero que se me entienda. No lo entiendo.

    Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola Xerry, vamos con las preguntas..

1º La corriente que pasa por los leds depende de R1, y la fórmula es I=12.5/R1 (está en la hoja de datos), así que modificando ese valor vas a cambiar esa corriente. También vas a tener que adaptar el valor de R2, con el nuevo valor de R1, para mantener la tensión de referencia fijada.

2º Supongo que es problema de simulación, si la tensión en los leds es la misma y la corriente varía esos valores, debería haber diferencias en la iluminación de los leds, cosa que no pasa...

Saludos


----------



## shankranjiv (Mar 6, 2010)

Buenas noches a todos

He estado revisando todos los comentarios en este post y según entiendo, este circuito únicamente funcionaría si el voltaje que se quiere medir es independiente del voltaje que alimenta los LEDS y los pines 3 y 9. En mi caso, necesito hacer un detector de batería baja, teniendo como única fuente la misma batería, así que las referencias de voltaje dadas por los potenciómetros (presets) tendrían que tomarse del voltaje de la batería que estará variando a medida que ésta se descargue, lo cual hará que estos voltajes cambien y hagan inútil el circuito. Alguien podría darme una luz de cómo detectar la descarga de la batería sin usar fuentes externas?


----------

